# So, Any of you guys have a Big....



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

.....Screen tv? Looks like that's the next purchase... Plasma or LCD? It's going to be in the family room in the basement, no lights to interfere with it. 50 inch is about all the room can handle. Blue Ray machine too of course (we don't have High Def in the boonies) What do you think? I've been reading, but everything sounds like Blah,blah, blah 1080p blah,blah,blah 120htz. WTF? don't ANY techies speak woman?

Happy Halloween!!!!!!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I use a 100" Stewart Firehawk with an LCD projector. In a few years I think the plasma vs. LCD war will end with triple chip DLP wiping them all off the face of the earth. Right now they are too expensive, but in a few years they should be a bargain. The triple chip DLP I saw demoed was beyond anything in the plasma and LCD camps, but its price tag was a bit much. Its awesome technology.........


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I bought one about ten years ago. As I recall it was a 60" model and at the time it was of course using the current technology.

When it died (cost more to repair it than it was worth) I considered how bad TV programming was and said pi$$ on it. I picked up a 35" tube and cancelled the service for more than a year. I recently (grudgingly) signed back up with Rogers at the rquest of the wife and kids, but unless I was watching movies every day I wouldn't bother investing in a nice big screen again.

You can't polish a turd and viewing the vile crap being churned out that passes for entertainment in HD would seem to be an attempt at that.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, we got one of those, seems to me, along with sat tv, it's such a waste to me just to watch Rick Mercer.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I bought one about ten years ago. As I recall it was a 60" model and at the time it was of course using the current technology.
> 
> When it died (cost more to repair it than it was worth) I considered how bad TV programming was and said pi$$ on it. I picked up a 35" tube and cancelled the service for more than a year. I recently (grudgingly) signed back up with Rogers at the rquest of the wife and kids, but unless I was watching movies every day I wouldn't bother investing in a nice big screen again.
> 
> You can't polish a turd and viewing the vile crap being churned out that passes for entertainment in HD would seem to be an attempt at that.


I agree, My television watching is pretty limited and I don't care to see how Andy Rooney looks in HD. DH REALLY wants a big screen... However, I DO enjoy watching a good movie in HD. I can't wait to pickup some concert vids in Blu Ray.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm no expert but two things I'd draw your attention besides the typical refresh rates and lines of resolution ....... look at the "warmth" of the picture versus the detail - I've found plasma to appear warmer - more pleasing to my eyes whereas the LCD presents a very crisp picture which makes some movies look more fake (if you know what I mean). The 2nd thing is how well the picture handles black and it's varying degrees - Night scenes on my LCD are a real pain because everything dark just seems to translate as straight-up black.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> I'm no expert but two things I'd draw your attention besides the typical refresh rates and lines of resolution ....... look at the "warmth" of the picture versus the detail - I've found plasma to appear warmer - more pleasing to my eyes whereas the LCD presents a very crisp picture which makes some movies look more fake (if you know what I mean). The 2nd thing is how well the picture handles black and it's varying degrees - Night scenes on my LCD are a real pain because everything dark just seems to translate as straight-up black.


I think I do know what you mean. The colors on LCD are just too colorful.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

In early 2006, we got a 32" Sony Wega CRT (a tuber). These things can last for up to 20 years. LCD and Plasma screens were still up there price. Don't see the need to upgrade - can't justify it.. Don't watch sports. A few movies. CBC Newsworld. A few regular shows on SPACE, Discovery and Teletoon :smile: .


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Right, so I'm not anti-TV, I'm just anti-inflated pricing and over-hyped marketing. Some things worth mentioning:

1. Plasma is a dead technology. Production on plasma screens has been winding down this year. By the end of the year that'll be it: no more plasma screens being made. Heck, this might already be true. If someone is trying to sell you a plasma TV they're trying to clear out stock so they get a nice bonus commission.

2. There are only a handful of companies that actually make the LCD screens. Everyone buys from them. Some add their own proprietary image enhancing algorithms. The all put pretty coloured plastic of varying thickness around them. And then they sell them on to you. If you're really wanting an LCD TV you want to look seriously at Sharp and Samsung. Samsung makes all the Sony LCD TVs.

3. LCDs look like utter shit in a bright room. Plasma's only slight better. CRT rules the roost if you want to watch TV in the day and can't put your room into lock down.

4. Standard def TV looks worse on a high def LCD than on a standard def (or even a high def) CRT. That's my opinion of course. But if you're not willing to give Rogers (or Shaw or Cogeco or whomever) $100+ a month for HD content (of which not *everything* is HD, just prime time, sports and [why you would want this] the news right now) understand that TV is probably going to look crappier on your high def TV. Motion blur is also more problematic with a standard def signal on a high def screen.

5. Not all high def signals are created equal. Sports get the most bandwidth so they look the best. The news: the least. Prime time gets somewhere in between depending on the network and the popularity of the show. So if you get it all hooked up and you're like, "Huh. That's not as mind blowing as I thought it would be." Consider that it may be the content you're watching. If you're not a sports junky you're receiving the cut-rate version of "high def" (at least from Rogers).

6. You need a new video player otherwise DVDs look like junk too. Standard def DVDs are pretty low-fi, only a little better than standard def digital cable. You'll need an upsampling player to make them tolerable. And a high def blu-ray player to really take advantage of that screen.

7. Black isn't really black on an LCD TV. It's more a dark grey. It's getting better but it ain't as good as a CRT. You'd be surprised how much you watch is actually black screen.

And the big point:

8. LCD TVs don't cost $1500 because they're that expensive to make. They cost $1500 because people were willing to pay that. The prices have been sliding very quickly of late because when a recession is on no one thinks a television is worth $1500. So if you can: wait.

Personally I've scored some killer deals on a Sony 36" XBR2 Wega and a Toshiba wide-screen CRT. Both do at least 720p which looks great for video games and movies. Both are HEAVY AS HELL (the Sony takes three people to carry) so no one is even tempted to break into my house and steal my TV -- they go to my neighbour instead. Both look fantastic in all light levels. And neither cost me more than $300. That's what a TV should cost in my mind. I just don't watch enough TV to justify anything more.

Alright sharks: have at me and my TV opinions. :smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A buddy who works at Environment Canada and used to work on the climate change file was telling me the other day about something disturbing he read. Apparently, there is a gas used in "flat screen TVs" which is 17,000 times more potent as a greenhouse gas than CO2. Now, how much of that gas is in "flat screen TVs", how many are finding their way to landfills, and what exactly he meant by "flat screen TV" (plasma? LCD? "pure flat screen" CRT like you can buy at Loblaws for $100?) is another matter.

But reading over Ian's note, perhaps this is the reason why "plasma production is winding down".


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

mhammer said:


> A buddy who works at Environment Canada and used to work on the climate change file was telling me the other day about something disturbing he read. Apparently, there is a gas used in "flat screen TVs" which is 17,000 times more potent as a greenhouse gas than CO2. Now, how much of that gas is in "flat screen TVs", how many are finding their way to landfills, and what exactly he meant by "flat screen TV" (plasma? LCD? "pure flat screen" CRT like you can buy at Loblaws for $100?) is another matter.
> 
> But reading over Ian's note, perhaps this is the reason why "plasma production is winding down".


I know they were using different variations of PFCs at first and some companies have gone to nitrogen trifluorine, which is fairly inert, and this scary tibdit says one company has switch to straight up fluorine which I have to say is complete insanity. Back in my laser shop days working with big honking gas lasers we had to fill the cavities with a mix of fluorine and hydrogen. Dangerous work. If you leaked even a tiny smidgen of fluorine into the air changing a tank you were in for some pain -- the stuff is _wickedly_ reactive.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GO wiyh a Sony 46" LCD, "W" series, you can't go wrong. i spent months watching all available models with a blu-ray players, and nothing could be it. it runs around 2300$ depending on where you by it...and it's a truely amazing TV..


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hell of a way to trick me into reading a thread starbuck-:smile:
last year i upgraded my 14 inch b/w with a honking great big toshiba 27 inch- bought it brand new, didnt even realize that they had flat screen ones weighing 1/4 as much lol. or that i couldve gotten a bigger screen. im helpess that way lol. "hey you, how much for that one? ok sold- heres my money. how do i get out of here?"
mines got to weigh 80 pounds. maybe more. dunno much about picture quality n all that, but i can see the puck when i watch hockey anyway-hooked it up to my 400 watt pioneer surround thingamejig, and its loud. real loud.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

When I'm all out of debt, I'll be snagging one that's at least 40" to be used as a tv and a comp monitor for some awesome gaming experiences and movies . I just have to make sure that the tv has a response time of 6ms or under or I'll have some problems with games.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Right, so I'm not anti-TV, I'm just anti-inflated pricing and over-hyped marketing. Some things worth mentioning:
> 
> 1. Plasma is a dead technology. Production on plasma screens has been winding down this year. By the end of the year that'll be it: no more plasma screens being made. Heck, this might already be true. If someone is trying to sell you a plasma TV they're trying to clear out stock so they get a nice bonus commission.


Crap, you best call Panasonic and Pioneer, someone forgot to tell them.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*+1 brother!!*



Milkman said:


> I bought one about ten years ago. As I recall it was a 60" model and at the time it was of course using the current technology.
> 
> When it died (cost more to repair it than it was worth) I considered how bad TV programming was and said pi$$ on it. I picked up a 35" tube and cancelled the service for more than a year. I recently (grudgingly) signed back up with Rogers at the rquest of the wife and kids, but unless I was watching movies every day I wouldn't bother investing in a nice big screen again.
> 
> You can't polish a turd and viewing the vile crap being churned out that passes for entertainment in HD would seem to be an attempt at that.


A few years ago I had 48" tv, surround sound, full digital blah blah blah and what did I watch? TV Land. Fu%ing reruns of M*A*S*H, Barney Miller and Mary Tyler frickin Moore. Why? It was the best thing on TV. All the other crap was CRAP. 

So I have regular old cable these days and a 19" TV. Spite is a powerful tool.

I might do thhe BIG upgrade to 27". Not sure though...

G.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*but...*



Gene Machine said:


> A few years ago I had 48" tv, surround sound, full digital blah blah blah and what did I watch? TV Land. Fu%ing reruns of M*A*S*H, Barney Miller and Mary Tyler frickin Moore. Why? It was the best thing on TV. All the other crap was CRAP.
> 
> So I have regular old cable these days and a 19" TV. Spite is a powerful tool.
> 
> ...



But I do have a R7 Historic Gold Top.

Hey Man, priorities....


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> WTF? don't ANY techies speak woman?


LOL!!!!!!! Nope! 

My wife asks the same thing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Gene Machine said:


> A few years ago I had 48" tv, surround sound, full digital blah blah blah and what did I watch? TV Land. Fu%ing reruns of M*A*S*H, Barney Miller and Mary Tyler frickin Moore. Why? It was the best thing on TV. All the other crap was CRAP.
> 
> So I have regular old cable these days and a 19" TV. Spite is a powerful tool.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I watch the Discovery Channel, Learning channel, TV Land and the news.

That's it.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

al3d said:


> GO wiyh a Sony 46" LCD, "W" series, you can't go wrong. i spent months watching all available models with a blu-ray players, and nothing could be it. it runs around 2300$ depending on where you by it...and it's a truely amazing TV..


A year ago, when we moved into our new home, my wife had a long list of stuff she wanted, this TV (the 46" Sony) was my list. With the Shaw HD PVR. It's 1080p, but to tell you the truth, I can't tell the difference between 1080i (which Shaw broadcasts) and 1080p (off the DVD player).

BTW, I'm one of those guys that bought an HD DVD when HD and BlueRay were fighting over the market. Oh well. It does do a killer upconvert anyway.

As someone said above, if you aren't watching HD, they aren't great. But Shaw only charges something like $9 a month to add the HD channels, if you buy the box.

But good quality HD is fantastic. It still surprises me sometimes.

We don't watch a lot of TV, and do get a lot of use out of the PVR. The few shows we do watch we can record and watch when we do have time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Crap, you best call Panasonic and Pioneer, someone forgot to tell them.


Pioneer is no longer making plasma screens. And they use Sharp LCD panels in their TVs. No clue about Panasonic but it is, as I said: a shrinking market that is coming to an end. This suggests Panasonic might still be making plasmas for more than themselves.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Gene Machine said:


> A few years ago I had 48" tv, surround sound, full digital blah blah blah and what did I watch? TV Land. Fu%ing reruns of M*A*S*H, Barney Miller and Mary Tyler frickin Moore. Why? It was the best thing on TV. All the other crap was CRAP.


That's pretty funny. My wife made the comment that Roger's TV packages seem like paying more money to watch re-runs. So true.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

iaresee said:


> That's pretty funny. My wife made the comment that Roger's TV packages seem like paying more money to watch re-runs. So true.


Bell Expressview isn't any better 
57 channels and nothing on :zzz:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't watch too much TV--so a big screen doesn't make sense for me.
Mostly I watch Corner Gas, House, and sometimes NHL or CFL.

I spend much more time online, playing guitar, reading, spending time with friends or family, sleeping, eating, and so on.


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

zontar said:


> I spend much more time online


Ah, then you'll need one of these:
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3618464&CatId=3774

Your e-mails will have never looked sexier! Unfortunately, you'll have to sit 10 feet away to read them properly.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a 57" Toshiba TheaterWide CRT projection television and I love it... It has a very impressive upscaler in it, and my DVD content looks spectacular on it. Granted, it maxes out at 1080i, but that's good enough for me until I upgrade to a projection system... 


Accept2 said:


> I use a 100" Stewart Firehawk with an LCD projector. In a few years I think the plasma vs. LCD war will end with triple chip DLP wiping them all off the face of the earth. Right now they are too expensive, but in a few years they should be a bargain. The triple chip DLP I saw demoed was beyond anything in the plasma and LCD camps, but its price tag was a bit much. Its awesome technology.........


I've enjoyed quite a few movies in Accept2's home theatre, and it's an amazing system - just a brilliant way to experience a movie... In fact, he's the reason I finally went out and invested in my own, somewhat lesser, system.


----------



## allhypedup (Nov 2, 2008)

^i could have sworn it was the other way around with LCD's looking better in light, i know during the day with ANY light in the room plasmas are a pain in the ass to watch.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

nitehawk55 said:


> Bell Expressview isn't any better
> 57 channels and nothing on :zzz:


StarChoice is allright. I listen to the music channels and shut the TV off when the wife goes to bed


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Apostrophe (') said:


> Ah, then you'll need one of these:
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3618464&CatId=3774
> 
> Your e-mails will have never looked sexier! Unfortunately, you'll have to sit 10 feet away to read them properly.


That'd be great for games.
But I don't _need_ it.
Especially at that price.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

allhypedup said:


> ^i could have sworn it was the other way around with LCD's looking better in light, i know during the day with ANY light in the room plasmas are a pain in the ass to watch.


Ok so DH went with the Panasonic Viera 50' Plasma. He got a really good deal on it. I have to say that it looks splendid. Watched a few Blu Ray movies and the only network tv I watched was 60 minutes and CNN. It all looks great. It's downstairs in the family room and it looks awesome even with the lights on. 

What's with Blu ray? The video store guy told me you have to connect it to the internet and get updates? WTF?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on the TV. We have the same model although ours is the 42" version. The Vieras has the anti-glare and anti-reflection screen which actually does a pretty good job of taking out the glare and reflection. We have ours just beside a window and it doesn't bother me watching TV even during the day. 

Discovery channel is one of my favourites as a lot of the shows they have are just breathtaking to watch. Also, if you have access to the HDNet Channel, there are concerts every Sunday starting at noon till early morning Monday.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

You bought a PLASMA?...huh, ok, did'nt you do a bit of research first?...you know Plasma is a dead technology right?. Did you check if the Plasma was REAL HD?...90% of plasma screens were never made to be real HD.

As for the bluray, you need to update the software basicaly. depending on what model you have, you go to their website, check for firmware update, it will tell you how to do it. Sony's version is simple, you burn the update on a DVD, insert it, and let it do it's thing. that's why some movies will takes ages to load at first. 

In any case..enjoy the bigscreen..


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> You bought a PLASMA?...huh, ok, did'nt you do a bit of research first?...you know Plasma is a dead technology right?. Did you check if the Plasma was REAL HD?...90% of plasma screens were never made to be real HD.
> 
> As for the bluray, you need to update the software basicaly. depending on what model you have, you go to their website, check for firmware update, it will tell you how to do it. Sony's version is simple, you burn the update on a DVD, insert it, and let it do it's thing. that's why some movies will takes ages to load at first.
> 
> In any case..enjoy the bigscreen..


Uh DUH back! yes we did the research. they have about the same lifespan as LCD and according to everything we found, The picture (For what we want) is superior to LCD. Taste is relative and it's not my money... :smile:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> What's with Blu ray? The video store guy told me you have to connect it to the internet and get updates? WTF?


Yes, they designed the decryption technology to allow them to swap out keys and update the algorithms. Gives them a leg up: if someone's encryption key is stolen (as happened with DVD decryption) they can at least manage the damage and move new discs to new keys.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

al3d said:


> You bought a PLASMA?...huh, ok, did'nt you do a bit of research first?...you know Plasma is a dead technology right?. Did you check if the Plasma was REAL HD?...90% of plasma screens were never made to be real HD.
> 
> As for the bluray, you need to update the software basicaly. depending on what model you have, you go to their website, check for firmware update, it will tell you how to do it. Sony's version is simple, you burn the update on a DVD, insert it, and let it do it's thing. that's why some movies will takes ages to load at first.
> 
> In any case..enjoy the bigscreen..


Sorry man, but you really don't know what you are talking about when it comes the plasmas. Pioneer has been making 1080p native sets with 24p capabilities for a few years now. Panasonic has been doing 1080p for over a year now and last year added 24p capabilities.

HD isn't defined as 1080p by the way. Depending on how far away from your screen and the size of it the human eye can't tell the difference between 720p, 768p or 1080p. With a smaller 42" screen, you'd have to be less than 6 feet away to tell the difference.

Until LCD manufacturers can produce a screen that doesn't have clouding, banding and or stuck pixels, plasmas will still be the choice for the descerning eye.

Once the LCD manafacturers overcome these hurdles yes the plasma will be a dead technology.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Uh DUH back! yes we did the research. they have about the same lifespan as LCD and according to everything we found, The picture (For what we want) is superior to LCD. Taste is relative and it's not my money... :smile:


Absolutely!!

LCD flaws:

Sony has major clouding on blacks. You might get one with minimal clouding but they are far and few between. Test: Turn the lights out and put in star wars and watch the open scene in space with the words scrolling on the screen. Look around the stars, why is there lighter and darker areas that look like clouds in space?

Samsung has the same issue as Sony with clouding.

Sharp has the clouding issues and vertical banding issues to boot. Banding can be seen when watching hockey for example. As the camera pans left and right you can see the color of the ice changing as the players skate. Real annoying on any gray or lighter scenes. The Movie Master and Commander was horrible with my Sharp.


Sony might very well have a solution for the clouding with their new XBR coming out with LED back lighting. LED back lighting will focus back lighting and should completely solve it, at least we hope it will.

As for Sharp and the banding problems, I don't know if they will ever solve it, it's going on 3 years now they've had the problem.

Plasma flaws:

IR aka Image Retention. If you pause for an extended time and then un pause the image can stay very lightly superimposed on the screen for a short period of time. It does go away eventually, usually in a minute or two. Most of the time you won't see it unless it's a lighter sceen and the previous paused sceen was darker in those areas.

Burn in is a thing of the past. To burn in a modern plasma you'd have to leave it on a still screen for days on end.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Sorry man, but you really don't know what you are talking about when it comes the plasmas. Pioneer has been making 1080p native sets with 24p capabilities for a few years now. Panasonic has been doing 1080p for over a year now and last year added 24p capabilities.
> 
> HD isn't defined as 1080p by the way. Depending on how far away from your screen and the size of it the human eye can't tell the difference between 720p, 768p or 1080p. With a smaller 42" screen, you'd have to be less than 6 feet away to tell the difference.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, we all have our opinion..but that's just Funky.

And just on a Important note..HD= 1080 mate, I work in TV and Film, and that's the standard. You go in viewing rooms, Studios and such, no one does'nt even wont to SEE a plasma screen in there...LCD IS the norm, and Plasma, as mentionned by someone else, is dead technology. LCD Colors will stay true, but Plasma, like CRT, as SOON as they are plug-in, start to loose their contract and color timing basicaly. 

But then again, you like Plasma!...hey, that's your money mate. But don't tell people HD is not 1080. that's just ridiculous


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

al3d said:


> Sorry mate, we all have our opinion..but that's just Funky.
> 
> And just on a Important note..HD= 1080 mate, I work in TV and Film, and that's the standard. You go in viewing rooms, Studios and such, no one does'nt even wont to SEE a plasma screen in there...LCD IS the norm, and Plasma, as mentionned by someone else, is dead technology. LCD Colors will stay true, but Plasma, like CRT, as SOON as they are plug-in, start to loose their contract and color timing basicaly.
> 
> But then again, you like Plasma!...hey, that's your money mate. But don't tell people HD is not 1080. that's just ridiculous


I said the human eye can't tell the difference between 720, 768 and 1080 if the viewing distance is past a certain point and/or if the screen is smaller. Telling someone they bought the wrong TV because it might not be exactly 1920x1080 in resolution is rude and uninformed.

I would actually expect more from someone who claims to work in the television industry.

For a TV or movie studio, where color temperature and timing accuracy is absolutely crucial, a calibrated LCD is the right choice. Smaller professional grade LCDs don't exibit the faults the larger consumer models do.

What do I want to live with? Bands and clouds in every day viewing or having to calibrate my plasma every few years. The choice is easy for me. If LCD didn't have these issues I'd be all over one right now actually. I don't like the fact that my plasma runs hot and eats electricity, I also don't like the fact that it exibits IR on occasion and that the contrast and color degrade over time but I can live with them, I couldn't live with the LCD problems.

Finally, 99% of people buying large screen televisions actually believe that torch mode is how TV is suppose to look, so color accuracy really isn't an issue for them. For us other 1% we have our sets calibrated.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I said the human eye can't tell the difference between 720, 768 and 1080 if the viewing distance is past a certain point and/or if the screen is smaller. Telling someone they bought the wrong TV because it might not be exactly 1920x1080 in resolution is rude and uninformed.
> 
> I would actually expect more from someone who claims to work in the television industry.
> 
> ...


i have 3 LCD tV, sony and LG, and i have no bands of clouds issues as you mentionned, this is the first i actually hear about such things.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

al3d said:


> i have 3 LCD tV, sony and LG, and i have no bands of clouds issues as you mentionned, this is the first i actually hear about such things.


If you don't have them or notice them consider yourself lucky. I went through 3 XBRs and 2 Sharp Aquos all 46" and bigger before I gave up. This was all in a 3 month period in the summer of 2007. From what I've read in the avsforums, things are no different this year.

I'm hoping sony solves the clouding issue with their LED back lighting. If they do their blacks should compare to plasmas and I'll most likely go to one, once the price settles a bit of course.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> If you don't have them or notice them consider yourself lucky. I went through 3 XBRs and 2 Sharp Aquos all 46" and bigger before I gave up. This was all in a 3 month period in the summer of 2007. From what I've read in the avsforums, things are no different this year.
> 
> I'm hoping sony solves the clouding issue with their LED back lighting. If they do their blacks should compare to plasmas and I'll most likely go to one, once the price settles a bit of course.


THis is just like the Pc vs Mac issue..or Fender Vs Gibson...people see flaws in things that are'nt realy there to justify their use of a brand or model of things.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> THis is just like the Pc vs Mac issue..or Fender Vs Gibson...people see flaws in things that are'nt realy there to justify their use of a brand or model of things.



Ok yeah ,but EVERYTHING is like that. I can remember the whole Beta/VHS thing. To this day lots of folk say Beta was superior. How bout HD vs Blu Ray? Blu Ray just happens to be very powerful Sony, 've been told that the best Blu Ray player is PS3? I mean HD was EVERYWHERE then, uh no, we're choosing Blu Ray.. Whatever. Taste is relative. DH is happy, consequently I'm happy. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

al3d said:


> THis is just like the Pc vs Mac issue..or Fender Vs Gibson...people see flaws in things that are'nt realy there to justify their use of a brand or model of things.


Yah that's it exactly.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Resist The Urge To Buy A New TV!*

Dude, due yourself a huge favour and scour Craig's list for a 36" used Toshiba CRT. Heavy and huge but great picture and cheap! I bought one brand new back in the day for about $1200. I figure that was 7 or 8 years ago and it still is sweet! I would be very surprised if I could sell it for $100 today. I am not caught up in needing the latest & greatest electronic crap. I run standard Bell Satellite without HD. Standard DvD player. No PVR nothing like that. If I upgrade to a HD TV I need a new Blu-Ray DvD and upgrade to HD satellite and might was well get the PVR. For what? So I can watch the same crap. Take the other $2100 you saved by not buying the LCD TV and go find yourself an awesome guitar. It will bring you way more joy, develop your brain instead of killing it, and sell it for more than you paid for it, 10 years later. If you are a member here then you most likely love guitars. If you are like me, who the heck has time for TV? I'd rather be playing my guitars any day. I have gotten so addicted to guitars that I cannot remember the last time I st down to watch a movie with my wife and kids. Screw the hollywood crap. I can't count how many times, after a movie ended I said to my wife..."I wish I could get those 2 hours back, that sucked!". Just this weekend past I avoided the new Indiana Jones movie and instead had 2 hrs to noodle on my guitar. Now there is two hours well spent!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

keithb7 said:


> Just this weekend past I avoided the new Indiana Jones movie and instead had 2 hrs to noodle on my guitar. Now there is two hours well spent!


Well I have been known to noodle around while watching TV.
But I do get your point. I feel the same way--and your TV set up beats mine.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Ok yeah ,but EVERYTHING is like that. I can remember the whole Beta/VHS thing. To this day lots of folk say Beta was superior. How bout HD vs Blu Ray? Blu Ray just happens to be very powerful Sony, 've been told that the best Blu Ray player is PS3? I mean HD was EVERYWHERE then, uh no, we're choosing Blu Ray.. Whatever. Taste is relative. DH is happy, consequently I'm happy. :food-smiley-004:


Blu-Ray dual layer disks hold up to 50GB where the HD-DVD disks hold a lot less (I think around 34?) Beta did have superior quality but in the end, VHS won to the home consumer.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

keithb7 said:


> .........Take the other $2100 you saved by not buying the LCD TV and go find yourself an awesome guitar. .......


Or some cool chrome stuff for the bike! I dig your post, it's a good sign when you see people actually conscious of the fact that TV does you harm. I see it everyday, people living their lives vicariously thru Seinfeld, (or others), they quote the show and all laugh and I say; "WTF?". Haven't a clue what they are talking about. And 'reality' shows, what a joke.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well..i love cinama personnaly. But when i started working on TV and film i use to watch the stuff i was making on my 36" CRT TV, and i tough it looked fine...i would send the work..and get a call the next day saying, did'nt you notice that, or that!...so i ended up going HD pretty early to avoid those kinda situation again. Thankfully in those days, our money was,nt worth much, and i was billing LONG hrs in US $$$..so ended up with a good system for pretty much nothing..

NOw my Sony with bluray are my best toys appart from music gear..


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah, I have to say I'm diggin the Blu Ray, just ordered Incubus Live at Red Rocks, can't wait to get it! Other than that, the tv is off or on Treehouse for the little one. Tinkerbell is simply stunning on the Big screen with the Blu ray.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

iaresee said:


> 1. Plasma is a dead technology. Production on plasma screens has been winding down this year. By the end of the year that'll be it: no more plasma screens being made. Heck, this might already be true. If someone is trying to sell you a plasma TV they're trying to clear out stock so they get a nice bonus commission.


Reviving this thread. It's a chance for Jeff to give me a big, "I told you so". :smile: I'm big enough to admit when I'm wrong.

Plamsa rears its ugly head in a beautiful way: http://www.wired.com/reviews/product/pr_0422_thx_tv


----------

